# Ask us anything! :D



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

On formspring!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>List of TBT formspringerss</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
strikingmatches: http://www.formspring.me/bigkidscissors
Trevor (PikaBolt): http://www.formspring.me/omgtrevorr
Miranda: http://www.formspring.me/lemonmis
Comatose: http://www.formspring.me/awakeandalive
Andy (AndyB): http://www.formspring.me/AtomicYeti
Kiley: http://www.formspring.me/ConstipationYES
Ben: (Hub12): http://www.formspring.me/Hub12
Jenn (coffeebean!) http://www.formspring.me/lolbuttsecks
-mez http://www.formspring.me/getoffmylawnn
Ron Ronaldo: http://www.formspring.me/xChocobunnyxX
Sean (Gnome): http://www.formspring.me/Gnomonymous
Travis TouchDown: http://www.formspring.me/GenitalWarts
Kolvo: http://www.formspring.me/Solgineer
Gabby (Ohdangitsgabby): http://www.formspring.me/ohdangitsme
Kierra (Luvbun): http://www.formspring.me/MccLuvin
Brandon (MasterCrash): http://www.formspring.me/MasterCrash325
Lecksi: http://www.formspring.me/BrokenDreamz95
Brendan (-Niko): http://www.formspring.me/NikoMuch
Tom: http://www.formspring.me/ItHasTomInIt
Megamannt125: http://www.formspring.me/Megamannt125
Alfredo Sauce (BaconBoy): http://formspring.me/Alfieboy
Kalinn: http://www.formspring.me/Kalinn
Bittermeat: http://www.formspring.me/cunning
Ricano: http://www.formspring.me/dineroarabe
OJ: http://www.formspring.me/LOLpink
Kitty!:http://www.formspring.me/kittysgomeow
iFly:http://www.formspring.me/guzzwho
Smartysar: http://www.formspring.me/JennLovesMusik
[Nook]: http://www.formspring.me/NookTheGreat
Rawb: http://www.formspring.me/5buckspoorer
cornman64: http://www.formspring.me/PaJami
Nightray: http://www.formspring.me/BloopNightray
Fabiolovessunate: http://www.formspring.me/fabioisonfire
Horus: http://www.formspring.me/HorusTheWalrus
</div>
If you have your own post and I'll include it to the list.
Be sure to follow us 
Ask away :veryhappy:


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2010)

nou


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you pmsing? xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Are you pmsing? xD


I know everything about girls!

WHAT'S PMS? XD


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heehee~


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2010)

http://formspring.com/awakeandalive


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> http://formspring.com/awakeandalive


Thanks. I'll follow you


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ]http://www.formspring.me/awakeandalive[/url]


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 6, 2010)

LOLOL.
Kiley. xD


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah I figured, I fixed it for you before though


----------



## AndyB (Feb 6, 2010)

Whoa, who said I wanted to go on the list?! |:<

It's fine really, ask away.


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Whoa, who said I wanted to go on the list?! |:<
> 
> It's fine really, ask away.


;D That's why I asked for a link.
Durrr.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 6, 2010)

KILEY, make a formspring NOWW.


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG INBOX SO EMPTY
ASK PEOPLE ASK!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 6, 2010)

Wait pally, I changed my url.
http://www.formspring.me/omgtrevorr


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Okie sistaaa


----------



## merinda! (Feb 6, 2010)

Ask me shiz.


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

First post updated with more peeps.

Keep your asking!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 6, 2010)

What a fun looking bandwagon! :3 May I hop onto it? [moi]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

I have one.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/YourImagination


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Hepatitis


----------



## Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Added some more


----------



## Kyle (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Solgineer


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 6, 2010)

Add mine Pallyyy


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Add mine Pallyyy


ohdangitsyourmomsunshavenvagina?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD *censored.9.10* iliketohavebuttsecks


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up. At least I don't go around *censored.3.0*ing dogs on pizzas?

XDD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you like it on warm pizzas with bartenders.

LOLFGGT


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 7, 2010)

whatthe*censored.3.0*amireading.jpg


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard.. HARD? xD

gtfo dogmolester


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't stoop that low

I would only molest a dog on a cold pizza tyvm

XDDD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD
Tired of the hot stuff? Need it cold now? 
LOL


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 7, 2010)

I STILL DON'T FULLY UNDERSTAND


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I STILL DON'T FULLY UNDERSTAND


You dont need to know ;D


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I like it cold, flat, and round.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More cushioin for the pushing?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2010)

Halp, coffee is molesting my formspring page.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. There's room for you too.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont wanna join "Jenn'sbuttsecksorgytime" thank you very much xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do.
Trust me.


----------



## Numner (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wada*censored.3.0*i


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDwtfno
you wish though


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gtfo ho


----------



## Numner (Feb 7, 2010)

waaat

I'd make one but I bet it'd get too hawt


----------



## Micah (Feb 7, 2010)

Darn people who ask anonymously.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/MccLuvin

8D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> waaat
> 
> I'd make one but I bet it'd get too hawt


It's already too hawt :3


----------



## Numner (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like flame hot.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like lava hawt


----------



## Numner (Feb 7, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/fcplm


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/MasterCrash325


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/ItzAlexisxoxo


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/NikoMuch

;D.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Gnomonymous


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd get one, but I don't really want to. ;D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I'd get one, but I don't really want to. ;D


You should!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I'd get one, but I don't really want to. ;D


Don't get one Rob. Be the badass and stand out.

Also... no one asks me things.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I be doing 8D

And I asked you a deep philosophical question.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one else does though. ;~;


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2010)

I had like 5 questions after my 4 hour work shift lol


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Eep. 
Okay. I'll add everyone on the list tomorrow. 
And keep asking those questions to everyone! Be sure to follow them too!
BTW @ Coma
"You're sooooo good looking." xD


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

First post edited


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2010)

More questions!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

What's the deal with these? :i


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> What's the deal with these? :i


You can ask anyone anything.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just be anon and annoy the hell out of you all then. :3

I caved: http://www.formspring.me/ItHasTomInIt


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Megamannt125


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeheee added


----------



## Temari (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you all spamming???


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Are you all spamming???


On the thread? o-o
watno


----------



## Temari (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> MintSwift said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh opps XD


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make a formspring! ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ask me anything http://formspring.me/Alfieboy


----------



## Temari (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> MintSwift said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's a forumspring? o.o


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Added


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.formspring.me/ItHasTomInIt

Type a question. Wait. See if they answer. Make one so others can ask you questions.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Kalinn


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2010)

Ask me stuff! |:<


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ask me stuff! |:<


I did and you didn't answer


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Tom, try anonymously next time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom, try anonymously next time.


What's the fun in that?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2010)

You all suck


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm hating the lack of questions I'm being asked...>.>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

My message: Ask me whatever you want... Just don't tell Tom.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2010)

You all still suck


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2010)

QUESTIONS! NOW! http://www.formspring.me/lemonmis


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

So somones stalking me, I vote Andy, ricano, Travis, or Jessica alba.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

*asks*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So somones stalking me, I vote Andy, ricano, Travis, or *Jessica alba.*


I lol'd.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a lover 8D


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 7, 2010)

ASKK MEHH STUFF!
http://www.formspring.me/MccLuvin


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could happen.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 7, 2010)

someone besides kiley ask me questions 
xDDD 
http://www.formspring.me/Kalinn


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I could be the Leader of the Owls.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So somones stalking me, I vote Andy, ricano, Travis, or Jessica alba.


hellnaw.

And Kalinn, I asked you a very serious question.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 7, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay. 
but its not loading for me right now.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

CHRISSY BE MY OTHER STALKER<3;D


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2010)

Update: I changed from Hepatitis to GenitalWarts


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

At Tom: congrats on Being the Owl Leader!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> At Tom: congrats on Being the Owl Leader!


Thank you, thank you. I shall send my owls out across to country to give you all bags of money.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2010)

I am now following everyone on TBT that has a Formspring.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

need questions!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone ask me something =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Someone ask me something =D


Sure then.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2010)

Ask me something I guess.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Questions?


----------



## Ricano (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/dineroarabe


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Question me


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/MccLuvin
Asskkk Meh!


----------



## Micah (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> BTW @ Coma
> "You're sooooo good looking." xD


You? I thought so.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Who's the anon going around asking about if you could date anyone on TBT?


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;D
I wasn't the anonymous one though lmao.
And it's true

@Tom I got that too :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

No ones asked me that either. Never been asked who I would date on tbt. No one's asking me anything.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2010)

I just blocked people without accounts.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

*asks al a question*


----------



## kalinn (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No ones asked me that either. Never been asked who I would date on tbt. No one's asking me anything.


yeah, i didnt get that question either.


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 7, 2010)

Coffeebean's is the best


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Still have no questions.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

You didn't answer my taco question. I sent you a pie question.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2010)

Doing Gnomey business here.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> You didn't answer my taco question. I sent you a pie question.


Never got it.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 7, 2010)

I love asking really innocuous questions anonymously. >D It makes me feel sneaky.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 7, 2010)

*is now the only person without a FS*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Could use some more questions I guess.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 7, 2010)

Ask Meh.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd rather have some serious questions. |:<


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'd rather have some serious questions. |:<


Same here.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/cunning

Mine. Askkk!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

All people are giving me is insults.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2010)

Ask me anything, I am seriously bored and have nothing better to do lol


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2010)

I want some serious to the point questions. 
http://www.formspring.me/lemonmis


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

just want questions... ;(


----------



## merinda! (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember me the only one pretty much having a formspring, but now basically the whole of TBT has one.
XP


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 8, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> I remember me the only one pretty much having a formspring, but now basically the whole of TBT has one.
> XP


Sorry Mez, I shouldn't have told Pally, now everyone has a formspring. xD
Ask away.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 8, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was just saying.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 8, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trend setter ;D


----------



## Miranda (Feb 8, 2010)

Good questions! GO GO GO GO!!
http://www.formspring.me/lemonmis


----------



## AndyB (Feb 8, 2010)

More please http://www.formspring.me/AtomicYeti


----------



## Ricano (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/dineroarabe 
gogogo


----------



## Josh (Feb 8, 2010)

Too many D:

I'll try get round everybody.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 8, 2010)

ASK ME QUESTIONS.

http://www.formspring.me/GenitalWarts


----------



## Thunder (Feb 8, 2010)

What's with the anon asking me if i could date someone on TBT oo?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 8, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> What's with the anon asking me if i could date someone on TBT oo?


I dont know.

What with me getting no more questions?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 8, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, although i didn't get much, i got more ASIANS than questions XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 8, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I should send one of those to you.. jk!

I got more "ILOVEYOU"s than questions haha


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/ItHasTomInIt

How about some questions to pass the time maybe?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 8, 2010)

Ask me things fool!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

I get more questions on how I invade gardens rather then real questions.

But please continue I don't mind answering.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I get more questions on how I invade gardens rather then real questions.
> 
> But please continue I don't mind answering.


I'd rather have something! No one asks me anything. ):


----------



## OJ. (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/LOLpink

^Yea.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/kittysgomeow
;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 11, 2010)

Got no questions anymore.


----------



## Conor (Feb 11, 2010)

Andy has a great taste in Ice Cream xD


----------



## AndyB (Feb 11, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Andy has a great taste in Ice Cream xD


I've had that since I was a little boy. I want some now!


----------



## Conor (Feb 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha same, best flavour by far


----------



## Princess (Apr 1, 2010)

Alright.

Some of the FS members would like a question.

I've also updated the first post with the links you have posted.

Ask away TBT!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay, a revival! ='D
The death of the formspring trend was sad. :<


----------



## Numner (Apr 1, 2010)

I might get my asked emotional kicked.

But oh well I'm use to it 

( Lol that sounded incredibly nooby )

Anywho

http://www.formspring.me/guzzwho


----------



## Princess (Apr 2, 2010)

Added you in the list Collin jay jay


----------



## Smartysaar (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/JennLovesMusik

Ask (;


----------



## Princess (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Added


http://www.formspring.me/eatataco
gogogogo


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

Ask away.

http://www.formspring.me/NookTheGreat


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Have fun updating this Pally.

http://www.formspring.me/5buckspoorer


----------



## PaJami (Apr 20, 2010)

Mini bump I suppose, since I got myself one  http://www.formspring.me/PaJami


----------



## Princess (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww you guys makin me..fgdfgfdg

Okaay ask away!


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Apr 21, 2010)

WHY ARE YOU WIERD?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 26, 2010)

D'awww. This topic is on the second page? o3o

Anyways, made a new one. Go check it out : http://www.formspring.me/BrokenDreamz95


----------



## Princess (Apr 26, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's mine.
http://www.formspring.me/BloopNightray


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2010)

Someone ask me something :B

Edit: http://www.formspring.me/MasterCrash325


----------



## Princess (May 12, 2010)

Editeddd


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, ask me *censored.2.0*, *****es.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2010)

I have formspring.

But you can SERIOUSLY get screwed if you think Imma let people from here know it :L every goddamn question would be 'ARE YOU REALLY A GUY?!' and I'd want to blow the internet up with a large RPG.


----------



## Princess (May 12, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> I have formspring.
> 
> But you can SERIOUSLY get screwed if you think Imma let people from here know it :L every goddamn question would be 'ARE YOU REALLY A GUY?!' and I'd want to blow the internet up with a large RPG.


No one asked you to post the link.

It's totally your own choice buddy.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (May 12, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....Even I laughed at the phrase 'Loyal Followers'. I have none here.



thank *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have one now.

*hides in Sanji's bushes*  8>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

Hey, could someone ask me stuff please? 8D

My page is so cold and lonely.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!
I dont have any bushes!
My gardens to small....

And I rent my house.


----------



## Numner (May 13, 2010)

He wanted us to want his Formspring, obviously.


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2010)

I could use a question or two.


----------



## Micah (May 31, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I could use a question or two.


*dusts off Formspring and goes to ask Pally questions*


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy double questioning. XD

Haha & yay<3


----------



## Micah (May 31, 2010)

WTF?

It says I need to complete a survey to get on Formspring.


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> It says I need to complete a survey to get on Formspring.


D:
Just ask anon.
Gogogogogo


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 31, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> It says I need to complete a survey to get on Formspring.


Sounds sketchy o_o;;

Watch out man, maybe you should reenter the URL


----------



## Micah (May 31, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up going around the homepage by Google.

But still...weird.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 31, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'd be careful, I could've sworn Formspring had a problem with hackers or sommit. D:

Also, any questions would be much appreciated, everyone =J
/Obvious piggybacking to pimp formspring


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2010)

Alrighty daughter. I sent you some questions.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 31, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Alrighty daughter. I sent you some questions.


Thanks, ma. >=D I answered 'em all, oh yeah!


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2010)

Good girl. XD


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2010)

http://formspring.com/HorusTheWalrus

:]


----------



## Princess (Jun 1, 2010)

Fail link


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Fail ]lul
> 
> 
> reusing someone's link is great, I'll fix it


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/HorusTheWalrus

watch it fail


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

Hit me up with some questions!


----------



## Princess (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/shhforme
gogogogo


----------



## Liv (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/LivBrookie

Knock yourself out!


----------



## Smartysaar (Jul 12, 2010)

Mines on my sig ↓↓

Ask if ya want to


----------



## D1llon (Jul 12, 2010)

this person I know answered over 3000 questions XD


----------



## Princess (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/pallylovesyouu

gogogo


----------



## Numner (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/TheGreatCMCS

Because it's dead in there and I'm lonely. 

So lonely ;~;

SOOOO LONELY WHY WHY OH GOD WHY


----------



## Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/iambrianeno
gogogo


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2010)

ohaybump
ask me stuff


----------



## Princess (Oct 2, 2010)

Bumped for Tye


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 2, 2010)

..oops.

IN MY SIG. Though, I never go on =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 2, 2010)

ASK ME THINGS *foams at mouth*


----------



## kierraaa- (Oct 2, 2010)

lol

http://www.formspring.me/MccLuvin


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Tyeforce


----------



## YouPieToo? (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/DoYouPieToo

Ask me stuff now!


----------



## Miranda (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/lemonmis


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 3, 2010)

YOU BORE ME, TBT. ASK MOAR QUESTIONS. GOOD ONES.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2010)

Link is in sig.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2010)

So, to anyone who was following me, i protected my account, so you'll need to re-follow me.

http://www.formspring.me/Thunderstruck32 Hit me up with some questions, eh?


----------

